# Colectomy with ileorectal Anastomosis-include ileostomy



## dancer77 (Jul 30, 2015)

I would appreciate any help with this one.  One of my physicians wants to schedule a subtotal colectomy with ileorectal anastomosis.  The only codes I can find include ileostomy or ileoproctostomy.  She is taking the colon completely out and repairing it and putting it back in.  There will be no anal approach, no colostomy, just the anastomosis, but a total colectomy.  Any suggestions?


----------



## morales1968 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Total colectomy*

Based on your description I'd look at CPT 44150. This includes a total colectomy without a proctectomy and either an ileostomy or ileoproctostomy (anastomosis of the ileum to the rectum)


----------

